# SRAM / Campy compatibility



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

I was reading some place about a person who was a Campy convert who was runing SRAM with a campy 10spd cassette and it was working just fine. Has anyone tried this?

if i don't have to buy a cassett and conversion kit just yet, it means that i can upgrade to red shifters (to have zero loss on both right and left) and have Force for the rest.


----------



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi Thad, i am running '10 force gruppo , but am running my race wheels with a campy freehub and a chorus 10spd cassette.(11-26). 

Runs perfectly fine for me,, the only issues i had at the start was finding the best chain to work with the sram chain rings, jockey wheels and campy cassette. The KMC X10sl is the one i found works best, a little pricier than some chains but a hell of a lot cheaper than a shimano compatible freehub body for Corima wheels.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thad Matthews (Aug 3, 2007)

*Thanks - One more SRAM / Campy question*

Hi Setonz

Thanks for your help on the cassette. i have one more question regarding 2010 SRAM Force shifting compared to Campy. Regarding the rear mech (right) shifter, how much play does Force have before it engadges the rear mech compared with Campy. 

I am currently using Campy 10, new hood shape, and there is a good amount play in the lever (not the mouse ears). I am trying to figure out if I should get Red in instead of 2010 Force levers. If i don't have to spend the extra money I can get more goodies.


----------



## setonz (Mar 7, 2009)

PM sent


----------

